# Ninja Slash! Drawing i did in Flash.



## BORTZ (Apr 8, 2010)

I did this like 3 second before class for fun lol


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 8, 2010)

I approve of this art style. 
Goodjob. :]


----------



## zeromac (Apr 8, 2010)

What'd you do it with?


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 8, 2010)

lol Flash from CS4. i wub that fricken brush.


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks very cool. Ninja enjoys that moment.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

What program are you using for these?


----------

